# Due to receive pension shortly....nothing from Mercer?



## Kimmagegirl (15 Dec 2015)

I am on a deferred pension plan due to commence in early 2016. I have heard nothing from my employer or Mercer who administer my pension. Should I be getting some sort of notification automatically from them by now. Is there any pension law obliging them to contact me?


----------



## Steven Barrett (15 Dec 2015)

While getting your pension is a big thing for you, it is just a part of the job for the pension administrator. They will have it scheduled to contact you but it will be a lot closer to the time of maturity. You will get an answer much quicker by ringing Mercer and asking them when you will get details of your pension benefits. 


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## lowspender (15 Dec 2015)

Kimmagegirl said:


> I am on a deferred pension plan due to commence in early 2016. I have heard nothing from my employer or Mercer who administer my pension. Should I be getting some sort of notification automatically from them by now. Is there any pension law obliging them to contact me?


Eircom pensions through Mercer, you get a letter after 15th of month before pension is due which is month after 60th birthday.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (15 Dec 2015)

Thanks. I have only ever received one contact from my pension trustees in about 10 years and that was to tell me that they won't have funds to pay me any cost of living increase when I eventually get my pension. I have had nil contact from Mercer except when I initiate an enquiry. I get one month's notice from my health insurers, my household insurance, my car insurance, even my NCT. However something as important as my pension that I have contributed into for over 30 years and it appears that I have to chase them or wait until the last minute. There should be some sort of mandatory 3 to 6 months notice given to people.


----------



## thedaddyman (15 Dec 2015)

The Pension Authority states the following

*What information should I receive when I retire?*


_For both defined benefit and defined contribution schemes, you are

entitled to information on the benefits payable, any options you


may have regarding those benefits and any conditions attached. For


defined contribution schemes, this includes details of the option to

take a fixed pension that doesn’t increase in the future, or a lower


initial pension with future pension increases.


This information must be given to you within two months of


retirement.

_


----------



## JoeRoberts (15 Dec 2015)

Presumably you still live at same address or if you have moved you have informed them.
TBH, it's simpler to ring Mercer with your policy number that you have from your last statement than take time posting on internet.
You have many other things to arrange upon your retirement with SW etc so you need to treat it as a whole project and be in control yourself.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (16 Dec 2015)

Thanks thedaddyman. The two month advisory time was the information I was looking for. If Mercer are required to post me information on my retirement two months before I retire then I shouldn't have to be chasing them. In the past it took them one month to respond to an enquiry and if their response prompted another enquiry I had to wait another month for that response. I am not a big fan of this company.


----------



## thedaddyman (16 Dec 2015)

Kimmagegirl said:


> Thanks thedaddyman. The two month advisory time was the information I was looking for. If Mercer are required to post me information on my retirement two months before I retire then I shouldn't have to be chasing them. In the past it took them one month to respond to an enquiry and if their response prompted another enquiry I had to wait another month for that response. I am not a big fan of this company.



As a manager with staff retiring in a previous role, from a "customer service" perspective I found them about as much use as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## moneybox (16 Dec 2015)

thedaddyman said:


> I found them about as much use as a chocolate teapot.


----------

